# C&C cages



## Winchester (Jul 28, 2009)

So, I have recently come across the idea that I would love to build my bunnies a bunny condo out of NIC cubes and coroplast. I'm not entirely sure how I want to build the cage yet, and I would love to see pictures of everyone's cages that they've made for their own pets, so I can get a general idea!

Also, instead of using towels to put along the bottom of the cage, what else could I use? I was thinking maybe I can use pieces of carpet from a department store and line the bottom of the cage with that, but I'm worried maybe it might start to smell after a while if the bunnies had any accidents on the actual carpeting.

Anyway, post your pictures up of your cages you've made, or pictures you might have found online. I can't wait to start building the actual cage


----------



## CreativeLC (Aug 13, 2008)

There are some good pics on another forum that i use-
The Guinea Pig Forum. Lots of different examples of c&c cages on there.


----------

